
An Excerpt from They Thought They Were Free the Germans, 1933-45 - Dowwie
http://www.press.uchicago.edu/Misc/Chicago/511928.html
======
tomohawk
First, they were a search company. You could finally locate things reasonably
on the internet. Before long, what we know exists on the internet is
determined by one company.

Later on, they offered email services. It's a great service except that
there's no privacy. Ads and searches get even more targetted, but we get free
email, right?

Now, they offer a nice place to park your data, a suite of office tools,
phones, video streaming, ... Everything so convenient - how did we ever exist
without all of this?

Their latest project? Taking sides in a partisan election. After all, they can
probably do the best opposition research and get out the vote research since
they have access to everyone's data. So helpful.

